# Community charges in Dubai



## Marcomarc (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

Is there any way to get a list with community service charges for every building in Dubai ?

I found some prices but it seems very difficult to get this information :

Yearly charges by sq/f :
The Greens : 17.96 (2010)
Arabian Ranches : 1.92 (2011), 1.78 (2010), 1.51 (2009)
Burj Khalifa - Residential units : 52.77 (2010)
Burj Khalifa - Office units : 55.70 (2010)
Burj Khalifa - Corporate suites : 71.99 (2010)
Burj Khalifa - Armani residences : 78.63 (2010)
The Springs : 2.03 (2010)
The Meadows : 1.92 (2011), 1.43 (2010)

If you know other prices, could you add them to this list ? It could be helpful for future owners.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Does these only apply to purchased property and rental properties?


----------



## Marcomarc (Jul 8, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Does these only apply to purchased property and rental properties?


Only for purchased properties (paid by the owner).


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

JBR, Dubai Marina: AED 13.xx/SFT


----------



## ve_nice (Nov 22, 2011)

Marcomarc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any way to get a list with community service charges for every building in Dubai ?
> 
> ...


JBR 15.38
The Meadows 1.92
The Springs 2.03
Emaar Towers 16.65
The Lakes 2.78
Emirates Hills 1.51
*chiller included*


----------



## ve_nice (Nov 22, 2011)

owners...agents.... anyone? pls if you have any idea regarding service charge per square foot and chiller charges particularly in dubai marina, jlt, business bay area etc. pls. share... :help:


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

*greens service fee for 2011-12?*

hi guys, 

if any of you are owning properties in greens, can you please advise me on the current service charges that are applicable per sq ft? and do they vary with building to building? i am looking to buy a 2bed in g+4 sort of a building but i have been hearing different figures from different individuals for service fee so wanted to verify before i go ahead and buy any of these.. 

also if you can confirm whether chiller charges are included in service fee or will i be charged for chiller through dewa?

and if you can also provide me historical view on service fee i.e. movement year on year.. 2009-10-11-12?

lastly, does owners associations have formally taken over greens buildings or emaar is still dictating terms when it comes to community charges?

appreciate an earliest feedback.

thanks,


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 3, 2012)

all free hold areas like down town marina,... have master developer like nakheel,dubai properties,Emar,... u'd better first check the name of you community's developer and then call them they would surely help u 

cheers


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Marcomarc said:


> Only for purchased properties (paid by the owner).


The owner pays it to the developer but at times the tenant pays it to the landlord ... it all depends on how it is negotiated


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

ve_nice said:


> JBR 15.38
> The Meadows 1.92
> The Springs 2.03
> Emaar Towers 16.65
> ...


Jumeirah Village Circle = 3(not including Cooling charges)

 I know it is a rip-off ,when I look at the Springs which is on the opposite road !!!

@ve nice : just wanna confirm that when u say *chiller included* ,do u mean 'District Cooling Charges' included ??


----------



## DavidRene (Jun 26, 2013)

As quoted from the article "Service charges – unjustified or necessary?", from "Emirates 24/7" on oct 10, 2011:


Maintenance fees

Highest

Downtown Properties – Burj Views, South Ridge, Burj Residence, Lofts, 8 Boulevard, Old Town. Maintenance – Dh22-24/sq ft (this includes maintenance fees + chiller fees) Burj Khalifa, Burj Dubai Lake Hotel, Burj Dubai Mall Hotel Maintenance – Dh52/sq ft Palm Jumeirah Properties - Shoreline Apartments, Marina Residence, Oceana, Tiara, Maintenance – Dh15-20/sq ft (this includes only maintenance fees) + palm district cooling capacity and consumption charges are over and above.

Medium to Low

JLT, Dubai Marina, Greens, Business Bay (among others) These communities have individual towers with individual developers and the maintenance fees vary from building to building


----------

